# General > Photography >  Painting close up

## stroma88

took my camera in to document a painting i did at uni but ended up taking these shots. i actually prefered them and ended up showing them at my review instead the painting.  :: 


041 by stroma88, on Flickr



062 by stroma88, on Flickr

----------


## stroma88

070 by stroma88, on Flickr


063 by stroma88, on Flickr

----------


## dragonfly

I like the texture and the shallow dof in them!

----------


## stroma88

Thank you!

----------


## tjc

> I like the texture and the shallow dof in them!


Me too...

Nice detail in there too.  ::

----------


## shazzap

Sorry, just don't get it.

----------


## stroma88

thank you tjc! id love a macro lens to get really really close.
shazzap, you dont have to get it.

----------


## Dog-eared

I like 1 and 2 best.

----------


## Claireabelle

I love these. Strangely enough i've only ever seen one piece of 'work' that you have produced but LOADS of photo's  :Grin:  You any closer to getting that new camera  :Wink:

----------


## stroma88

Thanks! yeh i must take about 50 photos for each painting i make!! haha, actually i think we both managed to persuede (guilt) him on the camera front, managed to strike a deal.  :Smile:

----------


## annemarie482

can we see a pic of the painting?!
(all of it lol)

----------


## tjc

> thank you tjc! id love a macro lens to get really really close.


Yeh I`d like one of those too. Always liked the macro stuff...  :Smile:

----------


## stroma88

> can we see a pic of the painting?!
> (all of it lol)


hmm ok this is the actual painting, its about a meter squared. ive done more to it since but not got a photo, was just an experiment that probably wont go any further to be honest! 


Painting by stroma88, on Flickr


much prefere the close ups!


031 by stroma88, on Flickr

----------

